# Seeking games in the Hudson Valley.



## rhm001 (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm a 30 year old professional who recently moved to Orange County in New York and I'm looking for a new gaming group. I'm open to running or playing.  

I've had experience with a broad range of systems and genres, and I'm always willing to try new games. I'm interested in finding 4e, Pathfinder or Savage Worlds games, but I'm up for anything.


----------



## lindevi (May 17, 2011)

*Storm King Role-playing Gamers*

Doing some intense thread necromancy here, but seeing as this is one of the top Google results for "hudson valley role playing games," perhaps others besides the OP can find other players.

Storm King Role-playing Gamers (SKRG) is a Hudson Valley organization of players  and gamemasters alike in the Greater Newburgh area. Looking for players? Post your campaign info  here. Searching for a game to join? Look no further. We have weekly Board Game nights on Thursdays and Friday Night One-shots, in addition to regular campaigns and the occasional Con/Faire trip. Come see what we're all about, and invite your friends!


----------

